# buffedCast 267: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## xashija (10. Oktober 2011)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## d2wap (10. Oktober 2011)

*Mal eine Frage an das WoW Team:*
Denkt ihr, die Inhaltsankündigungen zu Patch 4.3 bringen wieder mehr Menschen dazu, die ihr WoW Abo eingefroren haben, da Cataclysm nichts mehr interessantes bot, ihr Abo wieder zu reaktivieren?
Ich mache es jedenfalls nicht.


*Frage an das Non-WOW Team:*
Spielt ihr derzeit mehr Single-Player Spiele oder mehr MMOs?
Deus Ex 3, Dead Island und gewisse andere Spiele fesseln mich gerade mehr, bis SW:TOR und Dialo 3 raus kommen


----------



## Egooz (10. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

ich hab 2 Fragen für den 2. Teil:


SW-TOR: Was haltet ihr von der Entscheidung seitens Bioware, den RP-Servern keinen extra Support und Regelwerk stellen zu wollen? Eine Selbstverwaltung der Community gerät sehr schnell an die Grenzen. Trion und viele andere Entwickler haben es auch so gemacht und das ging i.d.R. in die Hose. Zumal SW-TOR ja mit Rollenspiel punkten möchte, hätten es wohl 1-2 unterstützte Server sein dürfen. Mich hätte das Spiel fast noch gereizt, wenn die Aussicht auf einen RP-Support wie damals in Lotro bestanden hätte (GM-unterstützte Events; festes Regelwerk, welches auch von GM durchgesetzt wurde etc.) und somit ein stimmiger Rahmen vorhanden wäre.

Um das MMOG _Warhammer 40k - Dark Millenium _ist es sehr ruhig geworden. Gibt es da irgendwelche News, oder kann man demnächst etwas erwarten? Vielleicht wisst ihr ja mehr, es ist schon fast zu still geworden. *Akte X Musik /on*
Wünsch euch nen schönen Cast, haut rein!


----------



## Auronos (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffed Crew!

Meine Frage ist: Was ist eigendlich aus dem Mentor System geworden das mal mit Cataclysm angekündigt war?


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Buffed

WoW: Kann man das Wappenrock um Moggen oder vielleicht weg blenden wie Helm und Cape.
Bis jetzt ist das moggen EXTREM cool um ein passendes eqip zu machen aber das wappenrock stört da EXTREM! (besonderes gildenwappenrock mit ruf und unseres ist EXTREM unpassend zum meinem t6 set  )

EXTREMES mfg

Vodoojin


----------



## schwertfisch07 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebes Team des 2. Teils, meine Fragen zu SWTOR:


- Wird man die Raumschiffe von anderen Spielern betreten können und dort auch mitreisen?

- Wird es ein Gildenraumschiff/haus geben? 

- Wird es besondere Kleidungsstücke geben, die keine Werte haben, aber einfach "gut" aussehen? Also z.B. für besondere Anlässe o.ä.?

- Wird es die Möglichkeit geben Addons zu nutzen ? 

- Ist es angedacht, Nebentätigkeiten (wie Angeln / Kochen in WOW) durchzuführen?

- Werden die Chars auch evtl. einen Nachnamen haben können?

- Wird es gildeninterne Titel geben und wenn ja, kann man sie ggf. selbst bestimmen?

- Wird man die Möglichkeit haben, das Aussehen oder den Namen eines bereits existierenden Charakters zu ändern?

- Kann man Begleiter umbenennen und individuell kleiden? 

- Ist es wahr, daß man laut BioWare zwschen Twinks keine Sachen hin- und herschicken kann? Wenn ja, haltet ihr das auch für richtig ungünstig (um es mal milde auszudrücken)? Ich meine eine solch lautende Meldung auf eurer Partnerseite von Force.eu aus einem Interview auf der PAX gehört zu haben in einem PodCast von Force.eu.....

Euch noch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Whiteneo (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team

WoW:

Meine frage bezieht sich aufs pvp. Da mit 4.3 wieder besseres pvp equip kommt wird 
der unterschied zwischen frischen 85er chars und jenen mit dem neusten pvp equip noch grösser.
Mal n aktuelles beispiel hab mit einem warry gebufft ca. 150k hp und inem bg hats 
normalerweise auch Leute mit 100k die sich ihr equip erst noch erarbeiten müssen.

Wisst ihr ob blizzard etwas dagegen unternimmt das etwas anzugleichen ? 
Es macht jetzt schon kein spass mehr mit nem twink ein bg zu machen da man chancenlos ist.

Liebe Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Howjin15 (10. Oktober 2011)

Grüße! 

Wieder meine Fragen zum WoW Teil:

-) Hurrikane, Zorn, Schattenblitz und Blitzschlag kriegen neue Animationen! Wie gefallen euch diese?

-) Derzeit beschäftigt uns ja zu dem Testserver auch noch Firelands Heroic! Dazu mehrere Fragen:
      	-) Wie weit seit Ihr mit eurem Raid? Und was habt Ihr bisher seit dem Nerf eher Geschaft?
      	-) Raidet Ihr mit euren Twinks, wenn ja wie weit seit ihr mit diesen?
      	-) Ich selber Raide Gerne! Und viel! Jede Freie Minute in WoW wird dafür genutzt, bis alle Ids verbraucht sind. Was macht Ihr in der Zwischenzeit wärend den Raids? Farmt, Twinkt oder Spielt ihr gar ein    	anderes Spiel?
      	-) Wieviele Chars besitzt Ihr auf 85 und wieviele weerden davon Aktiv gespielt?

Nun zu den "Aktuellen" Fragen vom PTR:

-) Ich Selber bringe es leider nicht dazu, den PTR zu Installieren. Daher kann ich leider keine der Tollen neuen Sachen ausprobieren! Was mich brennend Intressiert: Gibt es schon Mehr Infos zum Dunkelmondjahrmarkt? zB wo die Insel sein wird, was man dort machen kann und und und...

Eine Schöne Woche euch allen *wink* Howjin


----------



## Rohal (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

da es vor einigen Cast ne Beschwerde gab: "Zu viele Fragen!" Stelle ich nur 2, pro Game!  

WOW:

1. Gibt es schon nähere Informationen wo man genauer gegen die einzelnen Bosse im DW Raid kämpfen wird?
Die Bilder auf der offiziellen Seite sehen doch sehr "organsch" im Hintergrund aus. Werden ja wohl nicht alle am 
Wyrmruhtempel rumhängen

2. Lore: Warum greift eigentlich der neue Lichkönig nicht etwas helfend in den Kampf ein? Er kontrolliert doch die Geisel
und warum nicht etwas "Drachenfleisch" futtern. 


SWTOR:

1. Wie weit kann man mit Gegenständen interagieren? Z.b. sich auf einen Stuhl setzten?

2. Das Pet äh der/die Begleiter sterben im Kampf. Werden diese danach einfach wieder beschworen oder stehen sie von selbst wieder auf?
2.1 Kann man seinen Begleiter schnell "wechseln" oder muss man immer zurück zum eigenen Schiff? 

Rift:

1. Sind für zukünfigte Updates auch weitere 1-2 Personen Dungeons geplant? 

2. Plant Trion in Zukunft das Marken bzw. Währungssystem etwas zu vereinfachen? Es gibt ja die normale Währung, verschiedene Marken, Punkte
für PvP, Punkte für Events u.s.w. Nicht gerade sehr übersichtlich

Guild Wars 2: 

1. Gibt es da eigentlich Housing? 

2. Die Events sind ja sehr dynamisch ausgelegt. Also nicht: Gehe zum NPC 1, haue 10 Orks um und besorge dir dann die Belohnung bei NPC 1. 
Aber wie erhält man seine Belohnung bei diesen dynamischen Events? Wie in Rift ("Beutesack" der sich immer mehr füllt)

Everquest.Next (3)

1. Gibt es schon neure Informationen zu Everquest.Next (Teil 3 von Everquest)? 

HDRO: 

1. Wann geht es nach Rohan? Glaskugel! Bzw. haben die Entwickler einen Ausblich auf weitere Bücher (Patche/Erweiterungen) gegeben? 

2. Lohnt sich noch ein Neueinstieg eurer Meinung? 

Runes of Magic:

1. Gerade für RoM gab es alle paar Monate fast eine neue Erweiterung. Es ist aber etwas Still geworden. Wie sehen die weiteren Entwicklungen
aus? 

2. Lohnt sich RoM wenn man WoW/Rift mag? 

Allgemein:

Oh eine Inselfrage: 
Gehen wir mal davon aus das die Insel ne DSL Leitung hat (ja und Stom auch!). 
Welches PC oder Konsolengame nehmt ihr mit? Genau 1! 

Zu "Nerds of the Old Republic":

1. Wie viele Bier muss man trinken um sich so etwas auszudenken?

2. Und wie viele Bier braucht man mehr um dann auch mitzumachen? 

*duck* 
Ich freue mich auf das finale Video! :-)

Liebe Grüße
Rohal


----------



## Heilofen (10. Oktober 2011)

Eine allgemeine Frage an den ersten Teil ;D

Ich freue mich wie verrückt auf den Diablo 3 release 

1. Frage: glaubt ihr, dass das an der Blizzcon bekanntgegeben wird?
2. Frage: glaubt ihr, dass Blizzard Diablo 3 Kostenpflichtig machen wird?
3. Frage: Ich glaube Blizzard wird für das Battlenet using eine gebühr nehmen. Pro spiel 5 Euro - das wäre bei Wow, Starcraft und Diablo 3 15 Euro - was meint ihr?


----------



## Wilhelmklink (10. Oktober 2011)

Huhu Teil 1,

wie kann man bei Magramklan, Rabenholdt und den Shen´dralar in Cataclysm Ruf farmen?

Und GZ Anette zu den Foo Fighters auf der Blizzcon. Mir wäre ja Within Temptation oder Nightwish lieber gewesen...-, aber GZ an dich!

LG


----------



## legend codename (10. Oktober 2011)

Teil 2:
1. Ich hab mir Dragon Age 2 gekauft und muss sagen ist ein echt geniales Spiel. Anfangs hatte ich bedenken wegen den schlechten Kritiken, doch jetzt hab ichs mir doch gekauft. Teilweise kann ich die Kritik gar nicht verstehen. Z.B. Schlauchartige 	Levels. Es ist doch eigentlich genauso wie bei Origins. Wie findet ihr Dragon Age 2?
2. Nachdem ich letzte Woche gefragt habe welches Gruppenmitglied ihr am liebsten aus dragon Age Origins mögt Frage ich diese Woche welches Gruppen mitglied mögt ihr am meisten aus Dragon Age 2.
3. Ich weiß nicht welches Game ich mir kaufen soll. Im November kommen Skyrem und Assassins Creed Revelation raus. Was würdet ihr euch zuerst kaufen?
4. Glaubt ihr das sich Rift noch rentiert wenn Guild Wars 2 und SWTOR rauskommen oder glaubt ihr das es für viele Spieler die Cataclysm nicht gemocht haben nur ein Überbrückungsspiel ist?


----------



## erSch (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, ich habe zwei Fragen zum WOW-Teil:

Findet ihr auch, dass Bergbau im Vergleich zu Kräuterkunde zu wenig Erfahrung bringt? Meiner Meinung nach gibt es viel mehr Pflanzen als Erzvorkommen und ich habe das Gefühl, dass diese auch noch mehr EP bringen. 
Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass man (zumindest in bestimmten Levelbereichen) mit Kräuterkunde am schnellsten leveln kann. Von level 75 auf 76 habe ich erholt allein mit Kräuterkunde nur 1:12h gebraucht. Ob das Spaß macht, ist natürlich eine andere Frage, aber effizient ist es auf jeden Fall.

Und noch eine weniger ernst gemeinte Frage: Warum braucht man eine Spitzhacke für Bergbau, aber kein Kräutermesser für Kräuterkunde und keine Nadel oder Schere für Schneiderei?^^


----------



## Endes (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team.

Ich hätte da ein paar fragen: 
Zu erst zu WoW:
Ihr habt im letzten Cast mal wieder die drei Monde Erwänt. Ich habe im Spiel noch mal nach gelesen und da stand auf der Anhöhe der Ältesten in Donnerfels in der Rolle and er Wand mit dem Tietel Trauer der Erdenmutter, dasd die Erdenmutter sich die Augen raus ris und sie an den Himmel wief.
Die sind dan auch als Sonne und Mond bettitelt mit eigen Namen. wo habt ihr das her das es Drei sind?
Dann habt ihr mal gesagt die Kaldorei wären die ersten Druiden gewesen. In den Rollen steh das Cenarius einige Zeit bei den Tauren verbracht hat und ihnen das Druidentum lerte aber wo sie dann als er sie verlies vieles wieder vergessen wurde. Wan war das in welchem Zeitraum?

Wir sind uns ja alle sicher das die nächste Erweiterung von WoW auf der Blizzcon presäntiert wird. was glaubt ihr wird es daueren bis zum Verkauf? Ich empfinde es nämlich als ziemlich kurz wen sie im winter zeitraum bleiben dan wäre es ca 1 Jahr bis 2012 Winter. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube das war ein längerer Zeitraum bei den anderen Erweiterungen.


Dann habe ich noch frgaen zu dem Nicht WoW teil.

Als ihr mal Age of Wulin erwähnt habt. Das fand ich sehr interesant. Ich habe mich auch für die Beta angemeldet.
Meine Fragen dazu: Wisst ihr schon einen ungefähren Termin für die Beta? Bei den Berufen Gibt es ja zum Beispiel den Go Spieler geht das nur gegen npc oder auch gegen Spieler? gibt es noch anderes PvP auser das mit den Gildenburgen?


----------



## Panderox (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ihr BUFFED Podcaster,
ich habe mal eine Frage vertretend für alle iPhone / iPad oder auch Android Nutzer:

Wird es in geraumer Zukunft eine buffed.de App geben?


Macht weiter so!
LG Pander


----------



## Darkrai D. Kira (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team

Meine fragen gehen an den WoW Teil
1.Simmt es dass Jäger die Möglichkeit haben, auch wenn sie einen Bogen tragen diesen in eine Schusswaffe verwandeln können.
Wenn dem so ist finde ich das ziemlich Unfair gegenüber den anderen Klassen da es z.B. für den Schurken heutzutage nur noch Offhand Dolche gibt, wie seht ihr das?

2.Es ist ja bekannt das die Wffen nur von Mainhand zu Mainhand und offhand zu offhand gemoggt (ich hab das Böse Wort gesagt >.<) werden kann, wie verhält es sich mit Einhändigen waffen?
Kann man diese dann nur auf Einhändige Moggen (Ich habs schon wieder gesagt) oder auch auf haupt und schildhand?

Euch noch ne schöne Woche und viel spass In Game
Darkrai D. Kira


----------



## Antenne-Bayern (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi Flo,

Fragen zu RIFT! 

1. Seit 1.5 gibt es ja die finsteren tiefen als "Meister-Dungeon". Hast du das schon geschafft oder bist du noch am knabbern?
Hast du irgendwelche Tipps und Tricks dafür auf lager und welche Werte (Treffer/Zähigkeit...) sollte man deiner meinung nach mitbringen?

2. Bist du auch so begeistert, dass nach 1.5 wieder so viele leute die Ebeneninvasionen mitmachen wegen den Quellsteinen und der Ausrüstung dafür? 
3. Hast du jetzt endlich das sandbedeckten kostüm komplett?


----------



## Braindamage90 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Liebes BUFFED-Team

*Eine Frage zu SW:TOR

Wisst ihr in welchen Sprachen das Spiel erscheinen wird, würde mich vorallem interessieren ob die Polnische Sprache vertreten sein wird.

Gruß*


----------

